# Left the house today.



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Probably not a triumph for most people, but for me who hadn't left the house in over 9 months it was. Went clothes shopping. Got some nice new jeans and shirts. 

Also, I am meeting a fellow sas'er in person this weekend. :boogie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, first time in 9 months - good for you.

And good luck with your SAS meeting!


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrads,keep up the progress.Don't surrender to sa;master it,don't let it master you.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey congrats! Hope that SAS'er ends up being a real life friend. Good luck!


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats! Good luck with your meeting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LoneLioness said:


> Probably not a triumph for most people, but for me who hadn't left the house in over 9 months it was. Went clothes shopping. Got some nice new jeans and shirts.
> 
> Also, I am meeting a fellow sas'er in person this weekend. :boogie


That's a bigger triumph than you will ever know. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you all


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

That's Wonderful, LoneLioness!
Keep with the good work.

I will be sooo glad when I can say the same!

:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm the member she is meeting up with. Very proud of her for going out :yay Keep up the great work! I'm looking forward to our meeting


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

wow you go girl!


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations. That's a tremendous breakthrough and one to be proud of. It's always comforting to hear of those who won't let their SA win anymore.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

First time in 9 months good job Lone. Any inspiration behind your decision to go out? How did the fresh air smell after 9 months?:boogie


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

kos said:


> First time in 9 months good job Lone. Any inspiration behind your decision to go out? How did the fresh air smell after 9 months?:boogie


Foxy is my inspiration 

The fresh air smelled ok. But am wondering why there is this huge orange/yellow ball in sky!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slylikeafox said:


> I'm the member she is meeting up with. Very proud of her for going out :yay Keep up the great work! I'm looking forward to our meeting


Me too :boogie :squeeze


----------

